# Hopper 3 Dimensions



## Paul Rawlings (Nov 12, 2018)

The previous owner of my house built the Hopper Sling into the wall. I would like to upgrade to the Hopper 3, but I want to avoid having modify the opening if possible.

I find data sheets on the web from EchoStar and Tom's Hardware that show these dimensions for the Hopper 3:

*Hopper w/Sling Hopper 3*

Height - 2.3" 2.1"

Width - 16" 16"

Depth - 12.4" 12.5" (I'm not worried about the depth.)

Dish Tech Support says the Hopper 3 dimensions are:

Height - 1.6" X Width 10.41" X 8.11" depth

Looking at the photos of the rear of the two unit what appear to be laid out nearly identically and they look to be very close to the same size so I question the dimensions for Dish tech. support.

Can someone please tell me which dimensions are right? I'm hoping the Dish tech. support dimensions are wrong.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

The dimensions you have are correct. The one's from Dish are wrong. You can download the product sheet here https://www.dish.com/cedia/downloads/Hopper-3-Feature-Sheet-with-52.0.pdf


----------



## Paul Rawlings (Nov 12, 2018)

thomasjk said:


> The dimensions you have are correct. The one's from Dish are wrong. You can download the product sheet here https://www.dish.com/cedia/downloads/Hopper-3-Feature-Sheet-with-52.0.pdf


Thanks

I saw the EchoStar data sheet and it makes more sense than what Dish told me. You would think they would know their own products, but the dimensions they gave me sound more like a Joey.

Who is EchoStar?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Paul Rawlings said:


> Thanks
> 
> I saw the EchoStar data sheet and it makes more sense than what Dish told me. You would think they would know their own products, but the dimensions they gave me sound more like a Joey.
> 
> Who is EchoStar?


EchoStar original name for the parent company of Dish Network. A few years back DISH and EchoStar separated into 2 corporations. DISH became the consumer marketing division, & EchoStar became the commercial division controlling their satellites.


----------

